# A compilation of a couple jobs. (GoPro)



## Dudespak (Apr 30, 2012)

Set the resolution to 720

2011.mp4 - YouTube


----------



## treemandan (May 1, 2012)

You seem quite dangerous. Welcome to the site.


----------



## H 2 H (May 1, 2012)

Welcome to AS


----------



## tree MDS (May 4, 2012)

treemandan said:


> You seem quite dangerous. Welcome to the site.



Right! I cringed every time that arm shot up for one of them tiny chunks! It did go well with the bipolar soundtrack though! Lol..

Guy looks like he could be good with some schooling.


----------



## Dudespak (May 4, 2012)

The camera has a fish-eye lens, so maybe because of that it looks a little close at times... I've been climbing for 10 years, never damaged any property, and never hurt myself or my crew on a job. (knock on wood  Maybe it seems a bit reckless but I am confident about what I am doing, and my record attests to that.


----------



## tree MDS (May 4, 2012)

Dudespak said:


> The camera has a fish-eye lens, so maybe because of that it looks a little close at times... I've been climbing for 10 years, never damaged any property, and never hurt myself or my crew on a job. (knock on wood  Maybe it seems a bit reckless but I am confident about what I am doing, and my record attests to that.



Speaking of your crew... were they off that day, and that's why you took so many tiny little pieces?? Seems it would have been easier, quicker and safer to just rope the stuff down bigger.. just saying.

Oh, and welcome to the site!!


----------



## no tree to big (May 4, 2012)

i take it you sell a lot of firewood defiantly seems like it would have been easier and safer to rope it down. that way your groundies don't have to worry about pieces falling every ten seconds


----------



## treemandan (May 5, 2012)

Dudespak said:


> The camera has a fish-eye lens, so maybe because of that it looks a little close at times... I've been climbing for 10 years, never damaged any property, and never hurt myself or my crew on a job. (knock on wood  Maybe it seems a bit reckless but I am confident about what I am doing, and my record attests to that.



Right! Ten years. Yer due! Yep you are. Now you be careful, listen up. 

You want to send a piece of firewood down here and there? That's Ok but MDS and I caught that little death defying trick you pulled over and over and over.
After ten years I very rarely chop of a piece of firewood with one hand while I direct it with another. No no no. You'll bleed like a mother####er 60 feet up, it don't matter who you are. 
You would be doing yourself a favor by taking the time to rope it out. No, not rope out firewood. You could have rigged up and made 1 cut opposed to the 4 you made. Using a rope makes it easier on you. The limbs would have made it to the ground on that tree.

Its never good to cross your arms while cutting. 
Once again: you'll bleed like a mother####er.

You ARE putting yourself in bad spots even though it may seem you are not. I wouldn't say anything if I didn't recognize.


----------



## treemandan (May 5, 2012)

tree MDS said:


> Right! I cringed every time that arm shot up for one of them tiny chunks! It did go well with the bipolar soundtrack though! Lol..
> 
> Guy looks like he could be good with some schooling.



I agree wholeheartedly.


----------



## treemandan (May 5, 2012)

Yes, with the way you work and the music you listen to you are soon to end up in the ER or the mental institution.:msp_razz:

####, after the music I am ready for the mental institution. What the hell was that?


----------



## Kottonwood (May 5, 2012)

+1 on no firewood cutting with a 200t..... I prefer to use my 460 on the ground.... and at 5:30ish why bother climbing way out to those tips to make 2" cuts when with a proper cut you could have bombed the whole limb..... or just roped it out.


Good music choice though, love me some refused.


----------



## Kottonwood (May 5, 2012)

treemandan said:


> Yes, with the way you work and the music you listen to you are soon to end up in the ER or the mental institution.:msp_razz:
> 
> ####, after the music I am ready for the mental institution. What the hell was that?



refused

Refused - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

mmmmm anarchy music..... my favorite


----------



## Dudespak (May 5, 2012)

I only had one guy on the ground that day and he was feeling damn ill, so I only kept him around if anything were to happen. He was being useless otherwise so I cut the limb without him. the reason for the cross armed tossing was because there was a fence directly underneath me. It's not something I normally would do nor is it something I would encourage... but if we're posting videos, who wants to see "run of the mill" work?? I don't have a death wish and as far as I know I am mentally sound... ...but sometimes you test yourself and your skills and maybe take some chances. And if you're fortunate enough, you might be able to catch it on camera  

By the way, Refused is epic!


----------



## Greener (May 6, 2012)

It was a bit rowdy but I liked the style. Just be careful on those overhead limb grabs with the saw running. They could bite you. Nice vid.


----------



## limbwalker54 (May 14, 2012)

I'm sorry, but "run of the mill"?

I didn't think that working SAFELY was considered "run of the mill."

I just think it's smart.

What you were doing, was not smart.

I like to see videos of efficient, safe, smart, tree care. And although I enjoy being a critic of what's wrong with something, I would much rather compliment something done right.


----------



## murphy4trees (May 16, 2012)

I start screaming and wanna beat something when I see someone cutting firewood out of a big tree... and that's not even about the one handing.. its just VERY inefficient... You could run the lowering line yourself if need be... And I one hand all the time... BUT NEVER LIKE THAT!!! If you HAD to cut like that... using a snap cut on bigger pieces and throwing with 2 hands would be a much safer appraoch... You handle some big pieces with more control than most... so it looks like you are plenty strong... which is scary.. strong arb thinks he can handle a chainsaw one handed.. til he can't...


----------



## tree MDS (May 16, 2012)

Right! no need to "firewood em down"! Lol, wasn't that the quote? :msp_tongue:

I do hear ya though, I would've done the tree like that if it were super hollow, maybe.. only thing I can think of..


----------



## treemandan (May 17, 2012)

Its just not good sticking your hands in for all that small stuff habitually. Effeciency and safety. I was brought up thinking I was ##### cause I couldn't " just cut and hold it". Screw that. Let the rope do the work. Look at it like this: if you are relying soley on only using your own body to secure and direct a load over something of value then just what does that say about the integrity of the work being done? 

For real. You got the attention of at least 3 or 4 of the most irrating ####head ####### climbers ( one is me) on the site so that should tell you something. You got to pace yerself brother.


----------



## treemandan (May 17, 2012)

tree MDS said:


> Right! no need to "firewood em down"! Lol, wasn't that the quote? :msp_tongue:
> 
> I do hear ya though, I would've done the tree like that if it were super hollow, maybe.. only thing I can think of..



That's true and having to firewood down a tree is a nasty bit of risky work just making the cuts. Always feel good when you can just tie it off and cut it.


----------



## Customcuts (May 18, 2012)

Dudespak said:


> Set the resolution to 720
> 
> 2011.mp4 - YouTube



Can't see the video, did u take it down?:msp_confused:


----------



## Dudespak (May 18, 2012)

They made me take down the video due to copyright infringements. Guess it's illegal to put music in your vids...


----------



## Kottonwood (May 18, 2012)

if refused knew that you weren't allowed to use their music for free...... they would be pissed..... just sayin


----------



## Customcuts (May 18, 2012)

Dudespak said:


> They made me take down the video due to copyright infringements. Guess it's illegal to put music in your vids...




Well that sucks


----------

